# Bear with me...



## cathead (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a little shop project this morning to repair the mill X axis handle.  Not satisfied how the handle was put together in the
first place(just a swaged on washer), I drilled a hole down the center of the shaft and tapped the hole in 6-32 threads.  The
swage had given way so I had to make up a little extractor tool as shown in the photo.  It is just a 4 inch pole barn nail modified to
fit down the hole and extract the plastic bushing stuck in the handle.  Then it was a simple matter to fit some washers on the bolt
and tighten it to fit using several regular washers and a lock washer.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here you can see the repair and the tools used to make the repair.


This is my size 10 print along side the bear's print.







Now for the bear with me part.  It was dark when I walked out to the shop this morning.  On the way back I noticed some
tracks up the driveway and around the house as it was light enough to see.  The bears are still out foraging and It would
be an easy task to follow his tracks this morning and see where he is hanging out.  Here's a couple photos in the snow
of the tracks.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 21, 2020)

When on the phone and the other party says "bear with me" I always respond "you seem awfully calm".
Been having to hoard my garbage until the morning of pickup to avoid having to gather it all up again. Bears spread it a LOT farther than dogs or raccoons.

I like the aluminum jaws.


----------

